# Yardsale domination



## APBcustoms (Sep 28, 2014)

so we had a hard sale and I put out my wine stoppers and small things and made $300 I never thought people would have the money at a yard sale but I mean it was great I had one $80 dollar sale!!!!!!. Also their was three store owners that made orders and want stoppers. I met a guy that wants clock finials turned and another who is going to teach me how to blacksmith!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 28, 2014)

Way to go Austin!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2014)

Very cool Austin, that's awesome! I've always wanted to learn blacksmithing, good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

That's great Austin. I'll post some wood for sale and tag you. I'll probably put up about $300 worth.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's great Austin. I'll post some wood for sale and tag you. I'll probably put up about $300 worth.



Oh man that's messed up, but funny. He wouldn't be able to resist the primo FBE !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

